# Need info on leveling kits..



## 79ke30 (Sep 30, 2020)

I am currently looking to level off the front of my Chevy Cruze 2008 
Does anybody know anything about this?

What is the difference in kits?

Ive seen some kits that are just the front and some that are the front 2.5" and the back 1" right here

What kind of info can you guys/gals give.. 

Thanks..


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

He has a holden


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> He has a holden


It’s spam.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Spam?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

JLL said:


> Spam?


The website is an amazon affiliate link scheme. These websites rarely show up on any search results. Their only way to get public is to bombard forums, Facebook, etc with links to it. Usually they attempt to be subtle about it to of course not get banned right away. Sometimes bots are used sometimes its real people who just make an account and cruise to the next place.

The actual money you get doing this is absolutely minimal. But you know in some parts of the world its enough....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah...sometimes they should probably pick their wording a bit better...because who needs a leveling kit for their Cruze (hovering over the link said Silverado). The US didn't have the Cruze in 2008, and then there is their signature.

I am involved with cars today.

I'm sure you are.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

We didn't have a Cruze in 2008 either, so if you think it's a Holden, you're wrong.
The Suzuki Ignis was sold by GM-H as the "Cruze" but that went off the market in 2006.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Gotcha


----------

